# Älteres Pärchen sucht auf Kult der Verdammten/Allianz



## Elandis (1. Februar 2015)

Guten Morgen,

wir suchen eine Ü-30 Gilde auf dem Realm Kult der Verdammten.

 

*Was wir bei einer Gilde suchen:*

- sie sollte Verständnis haben für die unterschiedlichsten Online-Zeiten und natürlich auch dafür das man sich nicht sofort abmelden muss.

- sie sollte ein netter Haufen sein, die sich auch gerne mal auf dem TS unterhalten (das auch der Mensch hinter dem Charakter von Interesse ist).

- es wäre natürlich Klasse, wenn auch ein RL-Gildentreffen ab und an stattfinden würde.

 

*Zu uns:*

- wir sind schon Ü-40 und haben gerade erst WOW für uns als Spiel entdeckt und nehmen gerne die Spielwelt für uns wahr. Das heisst im Umkehrschluss, dass wir nicht durchgerusht werden möchten und auch die Instanzen/Dungeon gerne in Ruhe bestreiten (ein paar konnten wir schon zu Zweit erleben, aber es macht ja mehr Spass in einer grösseren Gruppe).

- wir gehen gerne auch auf TS, wenn dieses kein Zwang ist.

- wir helfen gerne bei Aufgaben oder Dungeons, wenn wir es mit unseren Charakteren können (unsere Main-Chars sind Priester und Schamane)

 

 

Wir möchten hier nicht unsere Char-Namen angeben, da wir nur ernst gemeinte Anfragen haben möchten (kein Anflüstern von ............) Gerne nehmen wir Eure Chars in unsere FL auf oder wir würden uns bei Euch über die PN (von Buffed) melden.

 

*Würden uns über Antworten freuen!*


----------



## Hexe Babajaga (1. Februar 2015)

Hallo Ihr beiden,

 

herzlich Willkommen in der schönen weiten WoW-Welt.

Leider können wir Euch keine Allianzgemeinschaft bieten, aber wenn Ihr mal Lust habt, Euch bei der Horde umzuschauen, wären wir vielleicht eine Alternative.

 

Wir sind eine frisch gegründete Ü 40-Gemeinschaft (http://wowgilden.net/Altersheim-Orgrimmar), welche als Partnergilde für unsere sehr erfolgreiche Ü 30 - PvP-Gilde (http://www.pvp.gildendkp.de) gegründet wurde.

 

Unsere Gemeinschaft ist darauf ausgelegt, genau Euren Ansprüchen  gerecht zu werden.

D.h. wir können Euch eine sehr angenehme Spielatmosphäre anbieten, wo Ihr Euch unter Gleichgesinnten wähnen könnt.

Wir verfügen über eine Gildenhomepage, ein Forum und natürlich über Gilden-Teamspeak.

Für weitere Informationen könnt Ihr Euch gerne auf unsere Homepage umschauen, oder unseren Gildenleiter Moory auf den Server Blackhand  kontaktieren.

 

Ansonsten wünsche ich Euch eine gute Zeit und ganz viel Spaß in dieser schier unendlich Online-Welt, 

 

in diesem Sinne

 

LG von der Hexe


----------



## madmurdock (2. Februar 2015)

und natürlich auch dafür das man sich nicht sofort abmelden muss. 
 

Ich mag das evtl missverstehen und weiss auch nicht wie weit ihr schon in der WoW Materie drin seid, aber ich interpretier das so, dass ihr euch zB für einen Raid anmeldet und dann kommentarlos ohne Absage nicht erscheint. Wäre ca so als ob man sich zum Fußball verabredet und auf einmal nur 9 statt 11 Spieler auftauchen. Der Abend, für den die anderen 9 sich dann freigenommen haben, wäre ruiniert. Klar - kann immer mal passieren, aber  für mich kommt das nun doch schon etwas merkwürdig rüber in der Bewerbung.


----------



## Elandis (2. Februar 2015)

Also wenn man den Beitrag aufmerksam liest..... geht es darum das wir unterschiedliche Onlinezeiten haben (aufgrund des Privatlebens) und wir uns nicht für jede Woche die wir mal nicht online sind im Forum abmelden müssen, denn auch dieses kann von manchen Gilden verlangt werden bzw. ist ein muss.

Das schliesst eine Anmeldung beim Raid vollkommen aus. Denn wenn wir uns dort anmelden würden, sind wir auch diejenigen die da sind (kennen wir von anderen MMO´s)

 

Hoffe wir konnten etwas Klarheit rein bringen.!!!!!


----------



## justblue (3. Februar 2015)

Nachdem du nichts davon geschrieben hast gehe ich mal davon aus, dass ihr ggfs. bereit seid, nebem dem Server auch die Fraktion zu wechseln. Das Altersheim Orgrimmar ist zum Beispiel wie leicht zu erkennen ist Horde. Zumindest waren Spieler online, als ich letztens mit meinem Troll auf Blackhand ein /who Altersheim abgesetzt habe.


----------



## Elandis (6. Februar 2015)

Es tut mir Leid. Aber wie wir schon in der Überschrift geschrieben haben, suchen wir auf der Allianz Seite!

Klar Horde ist für Viele interessant, aber nicht für uns ...... 

Hoffen natürlich immer noch eine Gilde zu finden.... auch wenn Sie auf der Allianz-Seite zu finden ist! 

 

Grüsse und danke für die Antworten... auch für die PN´s (werden uns darauf noch melden)!!!


----------

